# Dashpad for 1972 GTO



## pirate941 (Oct 4, 2010)

Will the dashpad from a 1972 Chevelle fit on a 1972 Pontiac GTO. trying to restore a 72 Pontiac and the inside needs a lot of work. Would appreciate any help or suggestion on this car. Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would say NO. But there is a company called Welcome To Just Dashesthat can restore your original one....expensive but very nice. Eric:cheers


----------



## pirate941 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks , I will give them a call.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

pirate941 said:


> Thanks , I will give them a call.


If you don't mind, maybe you get back to us with what they charge. I'm sure it's going to be pretty much the same for any year. It would be good info for others if they have a dash they want redone. No pressure, entirely up to you......


----------



## tyscru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ames Performance has replacement Dash Pads in their catalog. I haven't bought one but I have bought other parts from them and have been satisfied with them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Around 550 for a 67 dash pad.....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanx, Eric...... Not cheap, but there's nothing like OE.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Fella's, mine is at JUST DASHES now. I will give a full report, with pictures as the project 'unfolds'....should be 4-5 weeks. I haev heard nothing bad about this company. To sum up what I've heard; "They are expensive, do EXCELLENT work, and some times run past the due date". To me the expensive and due date part are far out weighed by the EXCELLENT work part! Will keep ya' posted. Eric


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

tyscru said:


> Ames Performance has replacement Dash Pads in their catalog. I haven't bought one but I have bought other parts from them and have been satisfied with them.


I called them (Ames) in August and they didn't have a reproduction for the '68 that they were happy with. Said they might have something in a few months. Didn't ask about any other years, though. I like that about Ames, that they rate the quality of their repro stuff right in the catalog, and don't seem to sell stuff that they think is inferior.
Might try Just Dashes if EricAnimal has a good experience with them.
Jeff


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> If you don't mind, maybe you get back to us with what they charge. I'm sure it's going to be pretty much the same for any year. It would be good info for others if they have a dash they want redone. No pressure, entirely up to you......


i just talked to them about doing my 70 dash. 850 plus shipping both ways.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

WOW! And that doesn't include shipping. Shipping, you'll probably be at $900+. Man, at $550, Eric's seems to be a great deal... So, are you going to have it done, or, think about it for awhile? If you don't mind me asking. $900 could buy alot of other parts.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I added some cool extras, special color match (2006 GTO red leather), and a set of 3 gauge pods molded in...brought me to $800 shipped home. A considerable amount of coin, but a sweet looking dash is pretty important. A 68 dash pad is more complicated than a 67 , and any color other than black adds a $100 up charge. I will, of course, post pics and comments when mine comes home. Eric


----------

